# Stock Shift Points A4



## AndrewZPSU (Jun 8, 2006)

I'm wondering what the stock shift points are in the A4. I recently bought the A4 and a few days later the diablo sport tuner. I installed the tune and I think the 1-2 Shift is higher, but the 2-3 Shift is lower... and it confuses me. So what are the stock shift points?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

do you mean mph, rpm or gear ratio?:willy:


----------



## AndrewZPSU (Jun 8, 2006)

mph

I did modify the settings to make for more pressure going into 2nd and 3rd because they seemed week. Now the tires chirp hard core.


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

Sorry, but all I know is that under wot I always chirp into second.


----------



## AndrewZPSU (Jun 8, 2006)

Right, it seems like the diablo tune on the chip makes it not chirp going from first to second. When stock it did a tiny bit. Now it starts breaking lose with the settings I put down.

I'm really wondering the mph or the rpms that it shifts at at WOT.


----------



## robo282 (Jun 21, 2006)

I also have the diablo tune (A4), 1st to 2nd really chirps big time, with the TC on, with the TC off the car fish tails!



:cheers


----------

